# Neuer PC oder Aufrüsten?



## PGW (14. Oktober 2007)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich aufrüsten will, auf DirectX 10(.1), aber noch auf AGP sitze!
Mein System:

Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ
AGP Mainboard von Asus (glaub P5S800)
2x 1024 SD RAM von Kingston
80 GB Festplatte
300 Watt Netzteil
X850 pro von Sapphire für AGP

Mein Wunschsystem:

Core 2 Duo E6750 180 €
PCIe Mainboard (Asus P5NE-SLI oder so ähnlich) 90 €
2x 1024 DDR2 RAM 60 €
80 GB Festplatte (vlt. bissle mehr, aber net unbedingt) 
500 Watt Netzteil 60 €
Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB (vlt. warte ich auch auf die neue Generation) 300 €

Insgesamt also ca. 650 €

Also lieber neuen PC oder aufrüsten? Was meint ihr?

Danke für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem wird sein dass Du die gewuenschten Komponenten wohl weniger in einem fertigen PC finden wirst.
Mach es doch so wie ich:

Box auf
Alten Kram raus
Neuen Kram rein
Box zu
Ich hab vor Kurzem erst so gut wie alles ausgewechselt, von meinem Gehaeuse und den Festplatten mal abgesehen.


----------



## PGW (15. Oktober 2007)

Aber man kann sich ja PCs auch selberzusammenstellen lassen... Zum Beispiel bei lahoo.de oder so... Nur ist das ein wenig teurer, dafür habe ich auf die Sachen wieder Garantie etc... Ist eine Frage des Geschmacks oder des Geldbeutels wie man es jetzt macht? Ich habe halt das AGP Problem...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs vor 2 Wochen mit ähnlichen Komponenten durchgerechnet, und bin bei alternate.de    (mit zusätzlichem 100 € Gehäuse) 100 € günstiger weggekommen als bei lahoo.de bzw. one.de.....und man findet noch günstigere Angebote als die bei alternate....Ich hab im Moment auch noch AGP und es geht mir auf den S***. ^^ Nicht jetzt noch aufrüsten, vor einem Jahr hätte ich dir vllt noch zum aufrüsten geraten, aber heute nicht mehr.


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich wuerd euch im gegensatz zu Alternate lieber Mindfactory empfehlen. Alternate is doch schon bei einigen sachen teurer. 
Hab bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory gemacht


----------



## Anime-Otaku (15. Oktober 2007)

Bei Dell kann man sich auch einigiges rumkonfigurieren.

Klar ist Dell nicht gerade günstig (eher ein wenig teuer), aber dafür wie ich finde qualetativ hochwertig.

"Standard" bei 3,5" Festplatten ist inzwischen 250GB...bei 2,5" schon 120GB

Und die Spiele brauchen ja auch mehr Speicherplatz für die ganze Grafik.

Also aufrüsten würde ich da nicht mehr, wenn das System dir nicht mehr genügt, von der Grafik oder von der Performance her, dann rüste auf.

Aber nur wegen DirectX 10 aufzurüsten, ist unsinnig erstmal, da die meisten Spiele immer noch für DirectX 9 (oder OpenGL) gebaut sind. DirextX 10 Support hast du auch nur unter Vista. Und DirectX 9 wird auch noch lange Unterstützung finden von den Spielehersteller.


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

1. Ein Spiel hat schon ca 10 Gb benoetigten Speicherplatz wo willst du dann mit 80Gb hin?
2. Wenn du Dx10 willst, brauchst du Vista, wie schon gesagt. Da wuerd ich dir schon 4GB Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Bevor wir hier rumrätslen und uns vielleicht sinnlos streiten sag doch mal was genau du damit machen willst?

Willst du Crysis und die neusten Grafikbrecher zoggen? Oder nur FPS bei CS? Oder einen anständigen detailgrad bei Supreme Commander oder Rendern ohne Ende oder in Word Einladungen schreiben....mhhh naja gut das nicht, aber ich denke du hast begriffen was ich mein.


----------



## PGW (15. Oktober 2007)

1. Sicher werden DirectX 9 Spiele auch noch unterstützt, aber ich will zukunftssicher leben und nicht bei jedem neuen Spiel bangen müssen, ob ich es mit meinem "geilen" PC jetzt einfach nur zocken kann ohne auf irgendwelche DirectX 10 Erlebnisse verzichten zu müssen... DirectX 10.1 muss schon sein (sobald es raus kommt)

2. Ich will im prinzip nur die neuesten Sachen spielen wie Crysis und was da bald alles auf uns zukommt... Allerdings weiß ich net ob ich auf DirectX 10.1 warten soll... Wann kommt denn das genau raus? Und ist aufrüsten nicht vlt. doch billiger?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich war zuvor auch noch auf AGP, hatte aber gleich doppelt Glueck bei meinem Upgrade.

Die Karte die ich jetzt onboard hab (Radeon X1250) ist besser als meine alte AGP-Karte (Radeon 9600Pro)
Da ich eh kaum noch spiele, und wenn dann eher etwas betagtere Sachen (das neueste Spiel was ich Spiele ist Doom 3, das Spiel was ich zuletzt durchgezockt hab war Ultima 9), macht es mir zur Zeit absolut nichts aus dass meine Grafikkarte onboard ist.


Aber ich denk mal Du wirst nicht so gut mit einer onboard-Karte auskommen koennen wie ich.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> 1. Sicher werden DirectX 9 Spiele auch noch unterstützt, aber ich will zukunftssicher leben und nicht bei jedem neuen Spiel bangen müssen, ob ich es mit meinem "geilen" PC jetzt einfach nur zocken kann ohne auf irgendwelche DirectX 10 Erlebnisse verzichten zu müssen... DirectX 10.1 muss schon sein (sobald es raus kommt)
> 
> 2. Ich will im prinzip nur die neuesten Sachen spielen wie Crysis und was da bald alles auf uns zukommt... Allerdings weiß ich net ob ich auf DirectX 10.1 warten soll... Wann kommt denn das genau raus? Und ist aufrüsten nicht vlt. doch billiger?




Hast du dir schonmal die Systemvoraussetzugnen für Crysis angeschaut?

Minimale Systemanforderungen:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP oder Windows Vista
Prozessor: 2,8 GHz oder schneller (XP) / 3,2 GHz oder schneller (Vista)
Speicher: 1 GB RAM (XP) oder 1,5 GB RAM (Vista)
Grafikkarte mit 256 MB Speicher
Festplatte: 12 GB freier Speicherplatz
Soundkarte: DirectX 9.0c kompatibel

Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen liegen jedoch noch eine ganze Ecke höher:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP 64Bit / Vista 64 Bit
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2,2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/640 oder ähnlich

Für maximale Einstellungen munkelt man, dass sogar ein Core2 Duo@3 GHZ oder Core2 Quad sowie eine Geforce 8800 Ultra benötigt wird.


Für den Unterschied zu DX9 und DX10 kannst du dir mal das hier angucken: http://www.computerbase.de/news/sof...ktober/crysis_directx_9_directx_10_vergleich/


Also ich rate dir nicht zum aufrüsten.


----------



## MiMi (16. Oktober 2007)

Vorallem wie gesagt braucht man fuer DX10 auch Vista. Und die Anforderungen an einen Vista PC sind auch noch wieder hoeher wie du bei dem Beitrag von Ex1tus siehst.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (16. Oktober 2007)

Mit einem neune PC fährst du wohl besser. Erfahrungsgemäß ist aufrüsten auf Dauer auch mit höheren Kosten verbunden, da dies häufiger ansteht


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

Verkauf doch dein altes System, da kriegst du auch noch ein bisschen was dafür.

Außerdem würde ich dir zu mehr Arbeitsspeicher raten, als in deinem Wunschsystem steht.

DX 10.1...das is so eine Geschichte...gibts da überhaupt Spiele die dafür entwickelt werden? Oder nur dafür und DX 10 is fürn Ar***?

Ich glaub die neue Grafikkartengeneration kommt Anfang nächsten Jahres raus. Aber das kannst du ruhig selbst nachschaun...nicht so faul...


----------



## PGW (16. Oktober 2007)

Okay danke Jungs, aber aufrüsten werde ich auf jeden Fall, da ich mit meiner X850 weder Colin Mcrae Dirt (er ruhe in Frieden) noch Rainbow Six Vegas und das ganze Zeug spielen kann... Was haltet ihr davon:

Ich kaufe mir eine X1950 Pro und warte dann bis mit der Grafikkarte und dem restlichen System gar nix mehr geht, dann kommt ein neuer PC her...


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist natürlich deine Sache, aber ich halte nicht viel davon. (aus oben genannten Gründen)


----------



## PGW (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss wirklich keinen High End PC haben, allerdings sollten Spiele zumindest noch starten... Und wenn ich die Sachen nur mit mittleren Details spielen könnte, würde mir das auch nix ausmachen... Aber die Spiele starten ja noch net mal mehr!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Oktober 2007)

Dann hast du Ende Oktober, wenn die Crysis-Demo rauskommt wieder die gleichen Probs die du im Moment hast.....das wird nicht starten.


----------



## PGW (17. Oktober 2007)

Mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte meinst du ja sicher? Und genau deshalb will ich mir ja auch ne neue kaufen!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Oktober 2007)

Ach so einen Quatsch was ich da schon wieder zusammenschreib...^^

Ich wollte eigtl. sagen das du bei Crysis dann nicht sehr weit über den min. Anforderdungen bist, und das dann für dich kein grafisches Highlight wird. Musst du halt auch schauen wie es bei dir mit den finanziellen Mitteln ausschaut.


----------



## PGW (17. Oktober 2007)

Jo, das finanzielle ist der Kernpunkt der Geschichte... Deshalb frage ich ja: Lieber aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen... Darum geht es ja... Also ich verlange keinen High End PC und ich hab mir ja auch alles schon zusammengerechnet, aber ich werde es wohl doch so machen, dass ich die restlichen Komponenten (außer meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte) ausreizen werde (vor allem Prozessor), und mir dann in 1-2 Jahren nen ganz neuen PC kaufen werde (bis mit dem heir gar nix mehr geht!). Aber zuvor, dass auch aktuelle Spiele ZUMINDEST noch starten, kommt eine (leider stromfressende) X1950 pro her... Leider werde ich mir hierfür auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen, was mich auch wieder anstinkt (s. anderen Thread)!


----------

